# SE-R Gauge Cluster



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

what I really wouldn't mind doing, is getting an SE-R gauge cluster to replace my NO-TACH cluster!! I hate mine, well hate isn't a good word, but I'd rather have a tach. would you suggest me putting in an aftermarket tach (not one of those 4'' ones, only like 2'' from my friend, no shift light or anything, it's very small), or should I try and give the SE-R cluster a try? I mean the only thing I am worrying about is the mileage reading. I really wouldn't mind having some reverse indiglo gauges...but how would I work on the mileage? just hopefully have someone take my word for it? (if I sell) I mean, people say aftermarket tachs read better than oem gauge cluster tachs?! but any tach is better than no tach at all!


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

If you get a cluster from an SE-R the odometer and tach will both be out of calibration. You need the cluster from a SE or GXE. I did this swap on my 92 XE. You can find all the directions and wiring diagrams in a back issue of SOLM. I don't remember which issue but if you look you will find it.

Mike.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Michael DeLoach said:


> *If you get a cluster from an SE-R the odometer and tach will both be out of calibration. You need the cluster from a SE or GXE. I did this swap on my 92 XE. You can find all the directions and wiring diagrams in a back issue of SOLM. I don't remember which issue but if you look you will find it.
> 
> Mike. *


What is out of whack on the odo?

Yeah, the SE would certainly be the better swap if you are running a GA16. You will have to re-pin the dash connectors. A bit of a pain, but it can certainly be done.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

If you compare the speedos you will see that they have different top speeds and the numbers are therefore in different places on the dial. This is why they are calibrated differently and your indicated speed will be wrong.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

now when you swap from a ga16 to a sr20 you have to use the sr20 gauge cluster correct?


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

It would be best if you do.


----------



## bling smooth (Sep 26, 2007)

were do i find the wiring diagram for the swap????:newbie:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

what car do you have?
Electronic speedo pick-up like B14?


----------



## bling smooth (Sep 26, 2007)

sorry for the lack of info my car is a 94 Sentra E and i want to swap the cluster from a 200sx i don't know the year tho.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well if you can confirm the speedo is electronic, look at the VSS on the transmission, and you can confirm the wiring for the cluster is the same as the B14 then there is all the information you need available. I suggest you compare the cluster wiring diagrams in the FSMs for the B13 and B14. They just need to be the same with same colors...
You need a 200SX 1.6 cluster, not SE-R, with tach.
I found mine on Car-parts.com with the same odo mileage.


----------



## bling smooth (Sep 26, 2007)

well i found out that is not possible because of the wiring there is one extra pin, and i do have the 200SX 1.6 cluster i guess i'm just going to get a 5" Tach


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes it is possible if you have the electronic speedo and the cluster is the same as the B14 sentra.
The extra pin is a ground, i just used a spare pin from the used cluster, they were good enough to cut the harness and leave the plugs ( it was already removed on the shelf.)
I got a 200Sx 1.6 cluster with tach... and put it in a sentra with no Tach.
You can use the SE-R 2.0, they are functionally interchangeable, but red line is wrong.
Well its certainly easier to get an add on tach.


----------

